# Decomalt piped garnish problems



## bluesugarmonkey (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello all! I just moved to Connecticut from San Francisco and the humidity has been a real problem with piped sugar garnishes for plated desserts. I convinced the Chef to let me buy Decomalt to help with the humidity problem, but I am still finding problems with the storage of the garnishes (sugar sticks, etc). I have been spraying parchment paper with Vegalene and layering the sugar in wrapped plastic containers for storage, but I'm still getting some sticking to the paper. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Are you using a desiccant?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

momoreg is right you need a desiccant. Silca gels, lime rock or calcium chloride. Decomalt is nothing nore than high powered isomalt really. Forget the plastic wrap, just use parchment paper and an airtight container. You still have moisture issues with this stuff no matter how resistant they say it is to it.

Rgds Cakerookie


----------



## bluesugarmonkey (Sep 7, 2006)

So no Vegalene spray on the sheets? I used that to great success with normal sugar, but the environment was at a constant temperature in one of the best party shops I've ever worked in. If you say just parchment paper and dessicant, I will try it. Can baking soda fit the bill?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't know about baking soda. Can you get some ice melt? Sodium choloride is what it is. Make sure you do not place the sugar pieces directly on the dessicant, place a piece of parchment paper between your pieces and the dessicant. Are the pieces are going to be edible?

Rgds Rook


----------

